# Did the Apprentice air? No spoilers please!



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

Between the TiVo's & the Comcast DVR last night was a scheduling nightmare with the President - I thought I was all prepared but I didn't get The Apprentice  

Did it air? If not, what are my options - can I buy it without knowing what happened (I don't want to go directly to the website for the show).

Thanx!


----------



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

LastPlace said:


> Between the TiVo's & the Comcast DVR last night was a scheduling nightmare with the President - I thought I was all prepared but I didn't get The Apprentice
> 
> Did it air? If not, what are my options - can I buy it without knowing what happened (I don't want to go directly to the website for the show).
> 
> Thanx!


doesn't it usually air on CNBC a few days later????

(yes, it did air last night on NBC)


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

It aired at 10et/9ct last night. BTW-it was *not* delayed by the Presidents Address. It was originally scheduled to start at that time because of a 2 hour Deal or No Deal special.

Since it was moved to 10/9pm, you probably had a conflict on another channel...Unfortunately, my guide shows no repeats on CNBC. Unless you can find someone to burn a copy to DVD for you, you might be out of luck.


----------



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanx for the info! 

I really can't figure out what the problem is/was - given that we tape that show on the Comcast DVR and it's got the dual tuner. I saw that it wasn't delayed so I made a point to tape the news, too, just in case it did run over and the schedule never got updated.

I got the news but not the Apprentice - oh well, I guess Trump won't be hiring me.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

It normally is on CNBC on Tuesdays. Tonight, they are showing DoND. I looked at the CNBC website and it shows that it will be on Sunday. My tivo guide has a show called Cover to Cover in that timeslot. 

I always miss it on Mondays, 24 and WWE Raw "trumps" it. I always got the CNBC feed. I hope that the website is correct and it is on Sunday. I am setting up a manual recording and crossing my fingers.


----------



## joellyn (Nov 6, 2005)

My guide is now showing an episode airing on CNBC on Sunday night at 9:00. Should be the episode that aired last Monday...


----------



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in responding - THANK YOU for all the great information - we got the show taped and enjoyed it :up:


----------

